# Pandora for tivo



## Rolander

I've gotten hooked on pandora, and hardly even listen to my mp3s anymore. Pandora has announced that they'll be available on Squeezebox, why not for tivo. Oddly enough it seems nobody has suggested this yet. 

For those that don't know, go to pandora_dot_com, (I'm not cool enough to submit links yet, or evern talk about them yet).


----------



## classicsat

Somone has, directly to TiVo people. TiVo currently is working with Live365 though, so I don't really seem them pushing for Pandora support.


----------



## megazone

Of course, Live365 is implemented as an HME application and there is nothing to stop Pandora from writing their own HME interface that any TiVo user could access. TiVo doesn't have to be involved.


----------



## PromisedPlanet

There's already a last.fm HME app, so I'm hoping a Pandora HME app won't be far behind. ;-)


----------



## classicsat

With the new feed for intenret streaming, I don't see services such as Pandora long for this world, so I don't see it worth it to try.


----------



## ourdoc

And now that Pandora is coming to TiVo, it appears someone was listening and someone was wrong


----------



## h0mi

Where is the pandora radio announcement?


----------



## ourdoc

http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/customrel...ersion=live&prid=599424&releasejsp=custom_150
ALVISO, CA -- (Marketwire) -- 03/03/2010 -- TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO)
Even More Content: A brand new relationship with Pandora means in the coming months, Premiere as well as TiVo Series3™, HD DVR, and Series2 customers will be able to listen to their personalized Pandora radio stations on the best speakers in the house. A new relationship with FrameChannel brings the best of the web directly to the TV offering users access to nearly 1,000 content widgets of personal and commercial content, ranging from Tweets, photos and status updates to news, weather, sports scores and stock quotes. FrameChannel acts as a personalized channel on your television, transforming your TV into a constant stream of real-time news and information with the content that matters to you most.


----------



## imnfni

So I have a series 2 in the other room. When can I use it for Pandora, and can Netflix be on series 2 models?


----------



## CuriousMark

imnfni said:


> So I have a series 2 in the other room. When can I use it for Pandora, and can Netflix be on series 2 models?


The link posted above takes you to a page that says series 2 will be supported for Pandora radio.

The series 2 lacks necessary hardware to support Netflix. You will need a Series 3, HD, HDXL, Premiere or Premiere XL to access Netflix.


----------

